# What is this?



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

I thought something to do with soldering?


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

I have no idea how it works, It is for soldering and twisting solid wires.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Looks like wire twisting pliers like those used in aviation. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

There are a ton of fasteners used in aviation -- especially reciprocating engines -- that are subject to high vibration -- yet can't be permitted to back-off.

So they are manufactured with pin-holes that allow high quality (spec'd) wire to be threaded across them. Sometimes the wire is run through the stud, other times its through the bolt, etc.

Even the twist of the wires is spec'd -- which is where this tool comes in. (tension and twist count)

Turbines use a LOT less components -- even though they cost a fortune. 

Still, their critical fasteners get the extra special treatment.

IIRC a single bolt -- that failed -- destroyed an entire DC-10. It sheared off during flight -- letting the entire engine fly away from the wing -- taking its connections with it! The wounded wing was gushing kerosene like water from a fire truck. oops!

The entire fleet was grounded for a double check. It, this one fiasco, just about broke McDonnell Douglas. Sales dried up. IIRC, Douglas never sold another DC-10. Once their backlog was worked off -- that was it.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

A cleaner version of the ones you posted Dave..






As Tesla said, they are for tensioning mechanics wire on critical bolts, and other fittings.. I've seen mechanics use them on larger compressor rod bolts.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Yard sale find?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

My dentist uses those.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

I used those on torpedos and missiles in the Navy. Never used them as a civilian. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I've use one for tying rebar together.


----------



## em158 (Jul 7, 2016)

We had them for wire tying bolts on old GE Frame 5 Gas Turbines built in the 60's. They were used in aviation way before that. The studs/bolts were drilled through and wire ties were twisted on after torquing the nuts.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Safety wire pliers. :wink:


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Yard sale find?


It came out of a foreclosed ministorage unit, sometimes no one bids, or it's mostly junk that goes in dumpster (small 30-unit operation)


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

glen1971 said:


> A cleaner version of the ones you posted Dave..
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CU-NAX7vwfY
> 
> As Tesla said, they are for tensioning mechanics wire on critical bolts, and other fittings.. I've seen mechanics use them on larger compressor rod bolts.


Wow! thanks!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

readydave8 said:


> It came out of a foreclosed ministorage unit, sometimes no one bids, or it's mostly junk that goes in dumpster (small 30-unit operation)


Even better than a yard sale!


----------



## R777V (May 16, 2016)

As someone working for a commercial airline, this is a pretty commonplace tool from an airline mechanics POV. It is a safety wire twisting pliers. Designed to twist safety wire which is the last ditch attempt to prevent pins and bolts from completely walking out. You put a strand of doubled safety wire in a hole of a pin or screw or bolt grab with the pliers jaws, and pull on the center handle and the wire twists tight to retain the aforementioned pin or bolt in place. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OhhEnnEmm (Jul 16, 2019)

telsa said:


> There are a ton of fasteners used in aviation -- especially reciprocating engines -- that are subject to high vibration -- yet can't be permitted to back-off.
> 
> So they are manufactured with pin-holes that allow high quality (spec'd) wire to be threaded across them. Sometimes the wire is run through the stud, other times its through the bolt, etc.
> 
> ...


Bloody hell how did you just have all that knowledge to hand? :vs_laugh: 

I thought I was looking at an evil dentist's tool...


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Service Call said:


> I used those on torpedos and missiles in the Navy. Never used them as a civilian.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Works great to keep the saddle in place on a mk46.. :vs_cool:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

OhhEnnEmm said:


> Bloody hell how did you just have all that knowledge to hand? :vs_laugh:
> 
> I thought I was looking at an evil dentist's tool...


Military A school.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> Works great to keep the saddle in place on a mk46.. :vs_cool:




MK 48 was my baby!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Service Call said:


> MK 48 was my baby!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AS18 was my first command back in 81. We still had a load of mk14’s in the hole. Our old TMCM showed us kids how to strain the fuel like in the old days and enjoy the drink before we offloaded them. LOL 
Then off to a CV I went. 
Tender duty was nice over in Italy, but I preferred the “Target” fleet.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a pair in my hangar tool box. I use it to safety wire the oil filter when I change it.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

I thought was a good find although could not get it to work. Then I saw them at Harbor Freight, somewhere around $10. Not as rusty as mine, tho.


----------

